# Scholl S40 pad choice



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Evening everybody. I polished my flat black car using scholl s30 and a lake country white constant pressure pad. Lovely finish but today in the sun it's hologram city. My question is this. Going to go over again with scholl s40 but what pad ? I have lake country white polishing and lake country black light polishing pad. Which one is best to Jewell and remove hologrames? Would the soft black one have enough bite to break the polish down. Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ideal pad is the crimson ht pad, but if you don't have them the black lc constant pressure or ccs should be fine. You won't be able to jewel, but it will certainly finish crystal clear in about 2 minutes


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers Matt long time no hear. How are you ? Getting it ready for another 10 layers of Sicko bud.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

PaulinLincs said:


> Cheers Matt long time no hear. How are you ? Getting it ready for another 10 layers of Sicko bud.


Ha ha, well better get it holo free then bud. 
We are good thanks dude, busy as the preverbal, and moving into a new premises . You know me bud

If you aren't in an urgent need, i can send a crimson on monday for you to play with :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a kind offer. Let me know how much I owe you and I will paypal you.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Go with the scholl foam orange pad,it has enough cut in it to get rid of the hologrames,and still finish like a true jewlling polish [5000 grit],if youre working with a rotary even better{for the finish}.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The Scholl orange is a bit hard if you ask me; a Hex-Logic black is a better choice, nice and soft and good for refinement.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I use Hex-logic black pad too with S40


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the hex logic black a soft pad ?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes it is a soft pad.
It's advertised as such on every website selling it and CG's own site.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> The Scholl orange is a bit hard if you ask me; a Hex-Logic black is a better choice, nice and soft and good for refinement.


If you would see what finishes i got from that combo on SOFT paint you would be amazed.
The scholl polishes work best within the system at most cases,you cant get the same result with hexs pads,3m pads work better.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I prefere polishing pads when using S40.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> If you would see what finishes i got from that combo on SOFT paint you would be amazed.
> The scholl polishes work best within the system at most cases,*you cant get the same result with hexs pads*,3m pads work better.


Maybe you can't ron, but i certainly can and have done...again, the Scholl orange is too hard afaic
but if you like it then thats fine.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> The Scholl orange is a bit hard if you ask me; a Hex-Logic black is a better choice, nice and soft and good for refinement.


But it is the recommended pad by Scholl for S40.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Recommended by .....


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Black Widow said:


> Recommended by .....


*Which pads should I use with S40?*
In general, use the fine-pored, relatively hard Orange Pad with a hard backing pad. You should also use this combination to eliminate holograms and haze on dark paints. (NEVER use the microfine S40 compound in combination with the super soft Black Softouch Waffle Pad.)

http://spautopia.co.uk/exterior-car-care/polishes/Scholl-Concepts-S40-Anti-Swirl-Compound-250g


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

What happens if you do?

Nothing bad I would imagine..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> What happens if you do?
> 
> Nothing bad I would imagine..


Your pistons would shoot through your bonnet


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Flakey said:


> *Which pads should I use with S40?*
> In general, use the fine-pored, relatively hard Orange Pad with a hard backing pad. You should also use this combination to eliminate holograms and haze on dark paints. (NEVER use the microfine S40 compound in combination with the super soft Black Softouch Waffle Pad.)
> 
> http://spautopia.co.uk/exterior-car-care/polishes/Scholl-Concepts-S40-Anti-Swirl-Compound-250g


Right. 
We from Scholl recommend...........
Scholl 

According to some other detailers the Hex logic also seem to work fine.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Maybe you can't ron, but i certainly can and have done...again, the Scholl orange is too hard afaic
> but if you like it then thats fine.


Mate,ive been using scholls polishes and pads for a few years now,and for a living..
So,trust me,i tried any combos you thought of,and a few you havnt.
You wont even come close,result wise,with the hex pads to the result with scholls foam pads [orange and purple are brilliant].
Furthermore scholls pads are much more durable then the hex pads..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Flakey said:


> But it is the recommended pad by Scholl for S40.


Yes i know, i've got one. But i prefer using the Black Hex, contrary to what they suggest... if that shocks you, then i'm afraid there's not much i can do about it, apart from suggesting that maybe you should experiment with things a bit more. Again, if you prefer the Orange Scholl then that's fine.
But there's more than one way to skin a cat...in the art of detailing.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yes i know, i've got one. But i prefer using the Black Hex, contrary to what they suggest... if that shocks you, then i'm afraid there's not much i can do about it, apart from suggesting that maybe you should experiment with things a bit more. Again, if you prefer the Orange Scholl then that's fine.
> But there's more than one way to skin a cat...in the art of detailing.


Thanks for the advice. Orange works better for me than the hex pads I have. It doesn't shock me, not even your demeanor.



ronwash said:


> Mate,ive been using scholls polishes and pads for a few years now,and for a living..
> So,trust me,i tried any combos you thought of,and a few you havnt.
> You wont even come close,result wise,with the hex pads to the result with scholls foam pads [orange and purple are brilliant].
> Furthermore scholls pads are much more durable then the hex pads..


Exactly, I preferred the hex pads initially as I had trouble getting started with the Scholl pads. Turns out, there was a learning curve. Scholl pads are very well calibrated to their polishes. I am now looking forward to trying my Spider Sandwich pad and S3 Gold.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've used S40 with hex pads and gotten really good results.

A lot is down to personal preference really.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

3M yellow polishing pad is my choise.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well my two pennorth worth

i love scholl polishes and pads but

just dont like the black waffle so i use

a black farecla pad,soft but still has some fimnes to it ,these really are a lovely pad

they are black fluted ones i think they call em polishing

s40 + farecla black


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Mate,ive been using scholls polishes and pads for a few years now,and for a living..
> So,trust me,i tried any combos you thought of,and a few you havnt.
> You wont even come close,result wise,with the hex pads to the result with scholls foam pads [orange and purple are brilliant].
> Furthermore scholls pads are much more durable then the hex pads..





ronwash said:


> If you would see what finishes i got from that combo on SOFT paint you would be amazed.
> The scholl polishes work best within the system at most cases,you cant get the same result with hexs pads,*3m pads work better*.


Slightly contradictory there mate D

I've prepped cars with machines for over 20 years fella and i doubt that most of the products that i've used have even been available to you tbh, simply down to, no offence, geographical circumstances.
Anyway you know my feelings on the 'prep' stage ron because we've discussed it before on a few occasions...i'm sure you remember.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

3M Pads are alot better suited on a rotary than a DA machine, on a DA for finishing you need a closed flat cell pad, such as the Red Crimson which will have a very slight low cut or a Black CCS pad which has a good thickness and well balanced pad for DA for finishing or a Black Hex Logic Pad which last well I find.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

No ones mentioned the type of paint?
My experience with VAG paint is that a firm pad with a little bit of cut is better for finessing and Jewelling hard paints. I find that the typical soft, no cut pads such as the black hex-logic do very little if anything to the paint. I could spend 15 minutes on a Jewelling set with it using Menz 4500/85 RE or Scholl S40 and get no improvement whereas a normal but slow set with something like the LC crimson will generally improve the gloss.
It really is so subjective this game, it's really more of an art than a science and I'm sure that everyone contributing to this thread is correct FOR THEM. There is no right and wrong, just different ways of working.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's why I mentioned the Red Crimson pad has a very slight low cut good on harder paint types.
I mentioned all 3 as it covers alot of ground for the OP.
But really good advice from you Ge03 :thumb: Your spot on.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Slightly contradictory there mate D
> 
> I've prepped cars with machines for over 20 years fella and i doubt that most of the products that i've used have even been available to you tbh, simply down to, no offence, geographical circumstances.
> Anyway you know my feelings on the 'prep' stage ron because we've discussed it before on a few occasions...i'm sure you remember.


geographical circumstances??
Come on,please tell me youre joking..thats sounds very poor..
Thats only shows who are you,personal attacks becuse im not local??
Ive done while earning a living hundreds of cars using scholls polishes..
How many you did?
3 including the Neighbors garden gnomes‬‏?..:lol::lol:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> But there's more than one way to skin a cat...in the art of detailing.


As long as you're skinning cats and not ****ing Sheep, we'll be good.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Mate,ive been using scholls polishes and pads for a few years now,and for a living..
> So,trust me,i tried any combos you thought of,and a few you havnt.
> You wont even come close,result wise,with the hex pads to the result with scholls foam pads [orange and purple are brilliant].
> Furthermore scholls pads are much more durable then the hex pads..


Im just curious as to why Scholl don't recommend that you use the black waffle pad with s40?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

tricky tree said:


> Im just curious as to why Scholl don't recommend that you use the black waffle pad with s40?


The black waffle pad is a open cell which wont work hand in hand with s40.
A closed cell pad like the orange foam pad will work brilliantly with s40 to a perfect finish.
Never work a open cell pad with s40,becuase youll get a min result.
3m finishing pad,which is close cell will fit also with s40.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The blue 3M pad and s40 is a lovely combination.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice . Will the S40 remove holograms as well as say mens 4500 ?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

PaulinLincs said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice . Will the S40 remove holograms as well as say mens 4500 ?


Yes. But I would not use it, nor SF 4500, after a heavy compounding session with a wool pad and a "rock in a bottle" compound.

If the holograms are fine, then S40 with a polishing pad would sort it out with no problems.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

PaulinLincs said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice . Will the S40 remove holograms as well as say mens 4500 ?


If youll use the correct pad it will easly get rid of the holograms.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> The black waffle pad is a open cell which wont work hand in hand with s40.
> A closed cell pad like the orange foam pad will work brilliantly with s40 to a perfect finish.
> *Never work a open cell pad with s40,becuase youll get a min result.*
> 3m finishing pad,which is close cell will fit also with s40.


That's nonsense, because i've used open cell pads with S40 and other finishing polishes and get perfect results and so have others, they just need spurring every couple of panels or so.

Statements like the above that you have made, are the reason why people disagree with some of the misinformation that are contained in some of your posts.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> That's nonsense, because i've used open cell pads with S40 and other finishing polishes and get perfect results and so have others, they just need spurring every couple of panels or so.
> 
> Statements like the above that you have made, are the reason why people disagree with some of the misinformation that are contained in some of your posts.


I guess you know about scholl even better then scholl engineers..
Go and argue with them,ace.

http://www.schollconcepts-store.eu/abrafix/s40-anti-swirl-hologram-compound-1kg-detail

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/scholl-concepts-85mm-pads.html--please read the description part.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/scholl-concepts-softouch-waffle-pads.html

^^^ As mentioned in the two last sentences,when using s40 with an open cell pad,the pad will get blocked,causing holograms on the paint..

So please be careful who you listen to..^^^


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> I guess you know about scholl even better then scholl engineers..
> Go and argue with them,ace.


Nowhere have i said that they don't work, in fact, i told you i actually do have one, i just prefer different pads than that. The point i'm making is that it isn't the only pad that can achieve the desired results, as i said if you get on with it that's fine.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nowhere have i said that they don't work, in fact, i told you i actually do have one, i just prefer different pads than that. The point i'm making is that it isn't the only pad that can achieve the desired results, as i said if you get on with it that's fine.


Listen,its not really important what pad you like or not.
The only thing that really important is what pad scholls engineers choose to work BEST with that compound!.
Once youll understand that,maybe youll stop damaging every car[if any] youre touching.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Porta said:


> Yes. But I would not use it, nor SF 4500, after a heavy compounding session with a wool pad and a "rock in a bottle" compound.
> 
> If the holograms are fine, then S40 with a polishing pad would sort it out with no problems.


I used S30 on a lake country white constant pressure pad. It's this combo that left hologram city.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

PaulinLincs said:


> I used S30 on a lake country white constant pressure pad. It's this combo that left hologram city.


Really?

I was using S3 Gold on an yellow LC pad and it was leaving some minor holograms on ford paint but [edit for clarification] refining with** S40 on the blue 3m left it crystal clear.

what car were you using that combination on to get hologramming??


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

PaulinLincs said:


> I used S30 on a lake country white constant pressure pad. It's this combo that left hologram city.


Must be a soft paint then since S30 on a polishing pad should get decent correction but with a high gloss.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

ronwash said:


> I guess you know about scholl even better then scholl engineers..
> Go and argue with them,ace.
> 
> http://www.schollconcepts-store.eu/abrafix/s40-anti-swirl-hologram-compound-1kg-detail
> ...


All you have quoted is marketing blurb, nothing else


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Come on guys, keep it the right way up here :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Berylburton said:


> All you have quoted is marketing blurb, nothing else


Dont be lazy,read ALL what was written.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Really?
> 
> I was using S3 Gold on an yellow LC pad and it was leaving some minor holograms on ford paint but [edit for clarification] refining with** S40 on the blue 3m left it crystal clear.
> 
> what car were you using that combination on to get hologramming??


Solid black 2005 Saab. The finish looks flawless until the sun hits it directly then it's covered in 3d holograms .


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Porta said:


> Must be a soft paint then since S30 on a polishing pad should get decent correction but with a high gloss.


You are right. It is swirl free after using S30 and a mirror gloss but it's left holograms .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Listen,its not really important what pad you like or not.
> The only thing that really important is what pad scholls engineers choose to work BEST with that compound!.
> Once youll understand that,maybe youll stop damaging every car[if any] youre touching.


*sigh* How old are you 9? If you follow what they say so religiously then why are you recommending 3M pads? Thing is, you're in quite a minority on this thread of people that even use their beloved pads and i know that's burning you inside, but just get over it. As you can see, people have there own suggestions to which pad they use that works for them so what does that tell you? It tells me that you obviously have no versatility and for someone who thinks they're a 'Detailer' then that's pretty weak...I've already given you a tip on how to use an open cell pad , so todays lesson hasn't been totally in vain. so if you need anymore advice just ask.

:detailer:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

alxg said:


> Come on guys, keep it the right way up here :thumb:


:lol: I can't be having that though alx, no way.
Someone dictating what i can and can't do with a pad...geezus


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

PaulinLincs said:


> Solid black 2005 Saab. The finish looks flawless until the sun hits it directly then it's covered in 3d holograms .


who knows then.

i've not had it personally but a really good buddy of mine says that he's had it before on solid black cars, something to do with the pigment or something. makes it sometimes really soft.

i assume you are working the polish long enough, some polishes (s30 all too true) can be worked for quite a long time... as well as giving a long final low speed and almost no pressure pass to minimize the hologramming.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: I can't be having that though alx, no way.
> Someone dictating what i can and can't do with a pad...geezus


You can use the pad as shower cap if like,no one is telling you what to do..
Im very much for experimenting,but with a point,not WITH PRODUCTS COMBINED THAT ARE CAUSING DAMAGE AND DOESNT MATCH !!.
Since your persistenting that you know it all,even better then those who manufacture the product..I urge you to keep working exactly the way you do
I just hope to god no one is following your 100% pro working technique:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> You can use the pad as shower cap if like,no one is telling you what to do..
> Im very much for experimenting,but with a point,not *WITH PRODUCTS COMBINED THAT ARE CAUSING DAMAGE AND DOESNT MATCH !!.*
> Since your persistenting that you know it all,even better then those who manufacture the product..*I urge you to keep working exactly the way you do
> I just hope to god no one is following your 100% pro working technique*:thumb:


You my friend, are becoming like a wasp in the car...Oh look, seems like a few others share my phillosophy on the 'Hex- Factor ' perhaps we should all be thrown in the Tower of London Have a read, just a short thread which is on topic and perfectly titled...
in life there are two types of people, sheep...and shepherd's, you fall into the former. Moral of this story?
Broaden your horizons. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19593


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

guess that's the end of this thread then


----------

